# Father's Day Rib eyes!



## LarryWolfe (Jun 19, 2006)

My wife picked up 3 beautiful bone in ribe eyes and some yellow squash and corn on the cob for me for Father's day.  She never ever brings home good meat, but she did last night!  Woo hooo!!  Seasoned mine and hers with fresh cracked pepper and kosher salt, and my older daughter wanted Wolfe Rub on hers.  Cooked with a combo of Kingsford and a good amount of hickory which was fantastic!  Simmered the squash with a bit of butter, water, onions and S&P (I love squash this way).  Steaks turned out fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh my!  =P~


----------



## Finney (Jun 19, 2006)

Damn good looking steaks.  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 19, 2006)

I wish my wife would do that for me :-( 

You are a lucky man


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 19, 2006)

Larry,

Great looking Rib eyes


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 19, 2006)

Larry the steak looks great.  =D>  Man would I love to have some of that now. =P~

Chris


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 20, 2006)

Rib Eye Steaks are #1 on my "last meal request" list. Looks great Larry!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 20, 2006)

I like my squash the same way Larry.  Good eats.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 20, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm looks gooood Mr. Lawrence.  I am with Bruce.. Ribeyes for last meal... cept one thing.. I am cookin my own.  Well, maybe Larry can cook them.. his look awfully good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh yeah! Nice looking hunk of meat Larry!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG, I just... got a hankerin for some rib eyes !
That looks pornofoodic !
 =P~  =P~  =P~ 
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Now theres a new word we can use Scotty :!:


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 21, 2006)

mmmm Rib Eyes, nice work Larry!! my favourite steak and done just the way I like em

around here if the bone is attached they call them rib steaks, rib eye steaks when the bone has been removed ... funny how that is ... I've gotten many a raised eyebrow asking for a packer brisket 'you mean Corned Beef?' My last 4 briskets have all been whole, overtrimmed and over 30" long. I haven't even tried finding tri-tips yet ...  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> mmmm Rib Eyes, nice work Larry!! my favourite steak and done just the way I like em
> 
> around here if the bone is attached they call them rib steaks, rib eye steaks when the bone has been removed ... funny how that is ... I've gotten many a raised eyebrow asking for a packer brisket 'you mean Corned Beef?' *My last 4 briskets have all been whole, overtrimmed and over 30" long.* I haven't even tried finding tri-tips yet ...  :grin:


Ohmmmmmm... mm:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Shawn, I don't think many got the meaning of my previous post ~ You should post pics of your "ohm" brisket.


----------

